# wanted Giant defy 3 2010 yellow/black



## coco69 (3 Nov 2011)

As title says in either a m/l or large please


----------



## Dharma Wheel (3 Nov 2011)

have you looked at ebay? noticed a few on there of late.


----------



## coco69 (3 Nov 2011)

yes all miles away,thought id ask on here as know they will be looked after.


----------

